# Pinarello Aluminum Frames



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi folks,

As the the title says: Are older Pinarello Aluminum frames made in Italy? Early 2000-2005.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

nvrsetl said:


> As the the title says: Are older Pinarello Aluminum frames made in Italy? Early 2000-2005.


 yes, they were made in the Treviso factory.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks rhauft. In your opinion, - how do you like your older Prince compared to the newer carbon model? One would suspect night and day in comparison of course, but I tend to gravitate to older models for the classic feel and history.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

nvrsetl said:


> Thanks rhauft. In your opinion, - how do you like your older Prince compared to the newer carbon model? One would suspect night and day in comparison of course, but *I tend to gravitate to older models for the classic feel and history.*


Ditto.

I had the pleasure of tuning up an old steel Pinarello a couple of years ago. I had to test ride it, of course. I loved that bike. I begged the owner to will it to me.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

nvrsetl said:


> Thanks rhauft. In your opinion, - how do you like your older Prince compared to the newer carbon model? One would suspect night and day in comparison of course, but I tend to gravitate to older models for the classic feel and history.


It's a fair question and a great conversation. Asking me which Pinarello I prefer is like asking which of my children I prefer. I love them all equally for different reasons. They each have there own unique character and personality. The original Scandium Prince SL was a benchmark for Pinarello, it was wonderfully hand built and hand painted. It had all the character and world class handling one would expect from a top of the line, state of the art alloy/carbon frameset. Good enough for Jan Ulrich is good enough for me. 








Personally, I am very partial to mid to late 1990's steel Pinarellos, particularly the Stelvio as it was there last high end lugged frame. The last of the line of hand made lugged steel racing bikes made in house by guys like Dario Peggeretti. I currently have two examples.
















You decide


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

@rhauft: love your Pinarellos.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I had the pleasure of tuning up an old steel Pinarello a couple of years ago. I had to test ride it, of course. I loved that bike. I begged the owner to will it to me.


Agreed. Nothing like the craftsmanship of the steel frames from Italy with the design and looks to boot.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

rhauft said:


> It's a fair question and a great conversation. Asking me which Pinarello I prefer is like asking which of my children I prefer. I love them all equally for different reasons. They each have there own unique character and personality. The original Scandium Prince SL was a benchmark for Pinarello, it was wonderfully hand built and hand painted. It had all the character and world class handling one would expect from a top of the line, state of the art alloy/carbon frameset. Good enough for Jan Ulrich is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is what I'm talking about! A perfect blend 'old school' and 'new'. I love the Scandium picture (blue/red - I have a Colnago Scandium and love it) but then I see your 90's steel bikes and feel the nostalgia of riders yesteryear, especially on the burgundy/yellow Stelvio - what a beut! Lasty, it's the current Dogma...well that bike speaks for itself. Honestly, you're right...you can't choose just one. Hence, you don't have too....thanks for commenting and sharing. Beautiful rides! 

Cheers


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

nvrsetl said:


> Now that is what I'm talking about! A perfect blend 'old school' and 'new'. I love the Scandium picture (blue/red - I have a Colnago Scandium and love it) but then I see your 90's steel bikes and feel the nostalgia of riders yesteryear, especially on the burgundy/yellow Stelvio - what a beut! Lasty, it's the current Dogma...well that bike speaks for itself. Honestly, you're right...you can't choose just one. Hence, you don't have too....thanks for commenting and sharing. Beautiful rides!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, The purple/yellow Stevio / C Record is NOS. It's currently on display in the window of my LBS.
I just finished restoring the pearl white/red Stelvio so I wouldn't ride the purple one :idea: 
I had it out on Sunday on a group ride. What a wonderful bike! A velvet carpet ride. Quick too, I was clocked at 37mph on the flat by the guy chasing me! She definitely still has lots of mojo.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Love your bikes! I am getting my Opera next week and I can't wait to build it up. I wish I had decided to go with Pinarello a few years ago when they had some of those you show still available. 

I am not a fan of aluminum, but I could get interested in their FP1 if only they were available as a frame so I could build it with Campy.


----------

